# Help IDing classical piece in Roxanne (1987)



## cdbales

I really hate that they don't identify the classical pieces used in this movie in the end credits. Classical ignoramuses like me don't know what they are. The only one I know is of course the Blue Danube.

Can someone tell me what the piece is at around 1:25, I think it's vivacissimo, when CD is running around trying to talk to Chris at Roxanne's house?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Did you mean to include a link so we could listen to the music in question?


----------



## cdbales

Sorry, no videos of this clip are available online. I was hoping somebody familiar with the movie would know offhand.


----------



## cdbales

Never mind. Found it. Mozart K.136 third movement, presto.


----------

